

Subway Hijinks - kiba
http://mises.org/daily/3324

======
lsb
Here's why this is disgusting:

 _Reviewing their Second Avenue Subway promises, one thinks of the solemn and
almost-always-broken treaties made with Native Americans, or what historian
Helen Hunt called "The Shame of a Nation." The Second Avenue Subway could be
called "The Shame of a City" — and of its political class across generations._

Compare the genocide of a continent of indigenous Americans to an overcrowded
commute? Really?

------
kungfooey
I read this article while I was still living in NYC and those ads become
infinitely more annoying once I knew the historical background.

That said, I'm not sure why all of these old Mises articles are floating up to
the top page.

~~~
fnid2
Because mises is the light at the end of this tunnel of irrationality we are
in. Eventually, the world is going to end up exactly where they describe and
everyone is going to wonder how we got there.

~~~
gloob
People have said similar things about Marxism, Christianity, and Manifest
Destiny. Forgive me for taking the wait-and-see approach to this one.

~~~
fnid2
We don't have the time or the resources to "wait and see." Additionally, we
_aren't_ waiting and seeing, we are printing trillions of dollars.

You even _have_ to wait and see, just look at history. What mises describes
has happened countless times already. One particularly popular austrian school
student has predicted many collapses just a year or two before their
occurrence.

    
    
      Don't wait and see
      Study history!
      The world will be better
      for you
      and for me

~~~
MaysonL
_One particularly popular austrian school student has predicted many collapses
just a year or two before their occurrence._

citation needed!

~~~
fnid2
[http://marketsandeconomy.blogspot.com/2008/08/ron-paul-
predi...](http://marketsandeconomy.blogspot.com/2008/08/ron-paul-predicted-
collapse-of-frannie.html)

------
dtby
I'm approximately as Anarcho-Capitalist as one comes... and I wish I would
stop seeing mises.org info on HN. It may not be the "wrong" venue, but it's
decidedly inappropriate.

~~~
kiba
Why not? What is your beef with posting interesting articles from mises.org,
even if it is the most radical libertarian website as they come?

~~~
dtby
It is not within the purview of HN. I almost always completely agree with
everything posted at mises.org. That doesn't mean that I am interested in
"converting" the denizens of news.ycombinator.com.

~~~
kiba
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

I did not see anywhere in the guideline that say political stories are
prohibited, just that they have to be gratifying hackers' intellectual
curiosity.

Does these submissions that made the front page sound uninteresting to you?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1187459>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1172670>

So maybe I am responsible for a series of deadly interesting mises.org
submission, but I still fail to see why it should be banned.

~~~
dtby
Easy on the over-reaction. I've never asked anyone to be banned for anything.
I've said that, even as the articles align with my political philosophy (and,
yes, are interesting to me)... they should stop being both posted and upvoted
(nee encouraged) here.

Nothing more; nothing less.

